# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  κριση πανικου και περιεργα συπτωματα

## makrei

Καλησπερα και απο μενα.Γραφω για πρωτη φορα εδω καθως πριν λιγο καιρο αφου εφτασα και γω με ασθενοφορο σε ενα νοσοκομειο μου εκαναν εξετασεις παθολογικες,νευρολογικες, και καρδιολογικες, και μου ειπαν τελικα οτι δεν εχω τιποτα οτι επαθα κριση πανικου με ηρεμησαν και εφυγα.Πηγα σε ψυχολογο μου εδωσε κατι χαπια τα οποια δεν πηρα με φοβησε η ιδεα να τα παρω, αν και οι κρισεις σταματησαν ελπιζω οριστικα.Το προβλημα τωρα ειναι οτι με πονα η πλατη μου και αντανακλα μπροστα ξερω οτι δεν εχω καρδιακα συμπτωματα απλα θελω να ρωτησω μηπως η κριση πανικου δεν εφυγε και βρηκε αλλο τροπο να μου κανει παρεα, και επειδη δε θελω να ανησυχω αδικα αν μπορειτε να με διαφωτισετε θα ηταν καλο.Ευχαριστω

----------


## nopanic

Aφου εκανες τις εξετασεις δεν εχεις κατι να φοβασαι κατι .
Εχω και εγω πονους στην πλατη και ενοχλησεις \"σημειακες\" μπροστα στο στερνο , πλαι στο στηθος κ.λ.π 
Απο την αλλη το να κανεις ενα τριπλεξ -υπερηχο καρδιας ακομη δεν ειναι κακο και θα σε ηρεμησει και μια δευτερη γνωμη.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Μου θύμισες εμένα μετα απο 2-3 κρίσεις πανικού, το δόντι μου πόναγε κ νόμιζα πως είχα καρκίνο, οτι να\'ναι.. μη δίνεις σημασία 
ειναι η κλασσική αρρωστοφοβική συμπεριφορά όσων παθαίνουν κρίσεις πανικού θα σου περάσει

----------


## Paprika

Καλησπέρα!

Εφόσον σου έγραψε φάρμακα ήταν ψυχίατρος και όχι ψυχολόγος. 

Οι κρίσεις πανικού είναι πολύ κοινές, συμβαίνουν σε πολλούς. Μπορείς να το συζητήσεις με κάποιον ειδικό, ψυχολόγο αυτή τη φορά.

Δε θα σου χορηγήσει φάρμακα και θα σου δείξει τεχνικές αντιμετώπισης των κρίσεων, για την περίπτωση που επανέλθουν.

----------


## makrei

Καλησπερα και παλι.Οι κρισεις πανικου εχουν σταματησει αρκετο καιρο οπως και τα χαπακια με βαλεριανα που επερνα.Η πλατη με πονα που και που, και αμα εχει πολυ υγρασια οπως σημερα, που εβρεχε ολη μερα με ποναει ολη μερα.Εκλεισα ραντεβου με καρδιολογο να κανω τριπλεξ η κανα τεστ κοποσης ,να μου φυγουν οριστικα καθε σκεψη απο πανω μου να ησυχασω οριστικα.Τελικα ο γιατρος ψυχιατρος ητανε και μου τον συστησαν ψυχολογο μου εδωσε καποια χαπια που λεγονται seroxat,αλλα εγω δεν τα πηρα φοβηθηκα λιγο ,παντος οι κρισεις φενετε να περασαν.Βεβαια βοηθησε και το γεγονος οτι αλλαξα και δουλεια διοτι ειχα πολυ ανχος, ενω τωρα δεν εχω πολλες ευθηνες σε σχεση με πριν ισος τελικα να επαιξε το ρολο του κι αυτο.Ευχαριστω για ολα να ειστε καλα

----------


## Elie

Μην τρελλαίνεσαι, θα είσαι μια χαρά. Τι πιο φυσιολογικό να σε πονάει η πλάτη όταν έχει υγρασία; Δεν είναι από την καρδιά σου, από την υγρασία είναι.

----------


## makrei

Δε ξερω ρε παιδια πως να το πω αυτο,αλλα ετσι και τη νιωσεις αυτη τη λεγομενη κριση πανικου,ολα τα υπολοιπα που μπορει να νιωσει καποιος και δεν βρεις το τι ακριβως ειναι αμεσα, σε κανει να τρελενεσε καπως,οπως και γω τωρα που νιωθω σαν να εχω ταχυπαλμια και ξερω πως ειναι ιδεα μου κανω περπατημα μεσα στο σπιτη απο τη κρεβατοκαμαρα στο σαλονι και λεω συνεχεια στον εαυτο μου ηρεμησε,να σκεφτομαι θετικα ωστε να ξεπερασω κι αυτη τη βραδια.Και λες οτι ολα ειναι στημενα να με πιασουν αποψε,με πονα λιγο η πλατη μου νιωθω λιγο σαν μουδιασμενο το χερι μου,το ματι μου παιζει το βλεφαρο τη τελευταια βδομαδα (περιεργο αυτο) και ολα αυτα χωρις να ξερω τη τα προκαλει, και γιατι πρεπει να μου συμβενουν ολα παντα βραδυ.Απλα απορω

----------


## mr.Truth

Σου εύχομαι να σου περάσουν όλα!Έχε πίστη!

----------


## makrei

Δε τα ελεγα πριν στο αλλο μνμ οριστε 5 ηωρα και ακομα ξυπνιος ηρθε και η αυπνια στη παρεα.Τελικα αμα ειναι να σου συμβει δε γλυτωνεις με τιποτα.Ευτυχος που συνεβει αυτη την εβδομαδα που εχω αδεια απο τη δουλεια ειδαλος σημερα θα κουτουλουσα.Βεβαια το οτι δεν εχω κοιμηθη ολη νυχτα με εχει κανει κουρελι,νιωθω χαλια ελπιζω να μην κρατηση πολυ γιατι δε με βλεπω καλα.Και εκει που ειπα δοξα το θεο τελειωσα με της κρισεις πανικου και τα χαπια,παλι με βλεπω να περνω τα βαλεριανα,οχι οτι κανουν και πολλα αλλα μονο η ιδεα βοηθαει,αλλα καλο θα ηταν να μην παιρνει χαπια κανεις γιατι τελικα ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας,και η κριση πανικου τουλαχιστον οπως την εζησα εγω,ηταν περιεργη, παντα με εβρισκε σε ωρες πχ χαραματα η στη δουλεια , τρελες ταχυπαλμιες ,ταχυκαρδιες,και μια αισθηση οτι τερμα αυτο ηταν,φοβια στο φουλ,και ολα αυτα για ενα μικρο περιπου δεκαλεπτο διαστημα παιχνιδι του μυαλου,και εφευγε κανοντας με να τρεχω να ξεφυγω ειτε πηγαινοντας για χιλιοστη φορα σε καποιο νοσοκομειο,ειτε σπιτη μου που νιωθω ασφαλης.Και ολα αυτα τα ειχα αφησει πισω μου, λεω γιατρευτικα,αλλα τελικα εχω ακομα δρομο,η κριση ηρθε για να μεινει σαν το ΔΝΤ ολοι εχουμε το χρεως μας τελικα σ αυτη τη ζωη.

----------


## makrei

Καλησπερα βρε παιδια αλλα τη αλλο να πω πια,εκει που καθομαι ηρεμος ησυχος να και ενας πονος στο μερος της καρδιας, κοντα ,αντε και ειναι απο τα πλευρα η καποιος πονος στους μυς αλλα αυτη η συνδιασμενη ταση για δυσφορια ειναι το κατι αλλο.Μαλλον ειμαι κατα φαντασια ασθενεις τη αλλο να πω,σας τα λεω τωρα με μια νεα δυσφορια απο το στομαχι σαν ενα βαρος και δεν εχω φαει για βραδυ μονο ενα κομματι γλυκο.Περιεργο.Πως εχουμε γινει ετσι απο τωρα προβληματα αντε να βοηθησουμε ολοι να γινουμε οπως καθε περσι και καλυτερα

----------


## makrei

Εμαθα απο το γιατρο που πηγα οτι αυτα που νιωθουμε καμια φορα ολοι μας, μπορει να ειναι και Νευροπαθητικός πονος ο οποιος να μοιαζει σαν αυτα που νιωθουμε οταν τα νιωθουμε δηλ εγω ποναγα μπροστα στο στηθος και νομιζα απο καρδια μεχρι αντε για.Αλλα ισος τελικα να μην ειναι τιποτα απλα, ενας μυικος πονος που απλα ηρθε βραδυ να με βρει και ανχωθηκα .Παντος η αυπνια ηρθε παλι αποψε παλι δεν κοιμηθηκα παρα μονο το πρωι για λιγες ωρες.Αχ τη θα κανω δεν ξερω.Κανεις με παρομοια συπτωματα αυπνιας θα βοηθουσε.Ευχαριστω

----------


## nopanic

Eγω ειμαι φουλ απο νευροπαθητικους πονους...
Λιιιγο κατι να μου παει στραβα ,αρχιζουν την εμφανιση τους πονοι,στην αριστερη ομωπλατη και αρχιζει ο κυκλος της φοβιας (ιδωνω,ταση φυγης,ταχυπαλμια) 
Αλλες φορε το καταπολεμω χωρις φαρμακα ,αλλες με μισο-ενα xanax .
H αληθεια ομως ειναι οτι αυτο το κ@λ@αγχος σκαρφιζεται διακρως νεα κολπα για να μας ταλαιπωρει.

----------


## vencere

παιδια γεια σας.ελπιζω να μπηκα σωστα εδω.λοιπον με λενε θοδωρη και ειμαι 29 χρονων.απο τα 16 μου μεχρι τα 27 μου,εκανα παρα πολυ εντονη ζωη νυχτα μερα.επινα παρα πολυ αλκοολ,καπνιζα πολυ(2πακετα τουλαχιστον ημερισιως)εκανα και καθημερινη χρηση ινδικης κανναβης,δεν τρεφομουν σωστα δεν κοιμομουν σωστα δεν εκανα γυμναστικη.ολα ηταν μια χαρα.κανενα προβλημα τουλαχιστον τοσο σοβαρο ωστε να του δωσω βαση.απο τα 27 μου και μετα και ενω ειχα αρχισει μονος μου σιγα σιγα να χαλαρωνω καπως απο ολα αυτα,καπου εκει στα 27,5 χρονια ειχα δυο λιποθυμικα επισοδεια σε κοντινη περιοδο.μετα απο λιγο καιρο ημασταν με ενα φιλο και καναμε χρηση ινδικης κανναβης και ξαφνικα αρχισε να τρεμει για 40\'ολο μου το σωμα.ετρεμα σαν το ψαρι.ηρθε ασθενοφορο με πηγε στα εκτακτα οπου εκει ακουσα πρωτη φορα κριση πανικου.αυτη ηταν η διαγνωση.μου βαλαν εναν ορο και φυγαμε.ξαπλωσα κοιμηθηκα και ολα καλα.επειτα,μετα απο λιγο διαστημα,επαθε ενα πολυ σοβαρο ατυχημα στον μαραθωνα ενας απο τους δυο καλυτερους μου φιλους.εγω μενω θεσσαλονικη.κατεβηκα αθηνα την επομενη μερα,βεβαια ηταν στην εντατικη και δεν τον ειδα και ξανα ανεβηκα θεσσαλονικη.ολα καλα με τον φιλο μου και ξανακατεβαινω αθηνα μετα απο ενα μηνα στης 18 απριλιου 2009 να τον δω.τον βλεπω και φευγω με εναν φιλο μου και πηγαμε να δουμε μια συναυλια.ηπιαμε μια μπιρα και βγηκαμε εξω και καναμε και ινδικη κανναβη.και μετα απο δεκα λεπτα,παθαινω ολα τα συμπτωματα του εγκεφαλικου.ζαλη ασταθεια,μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι και στο αριστερο χερι σε τραγικο βαθμο,ταση λιποθυμιας και μερικη απωλεια συνειδησης.παλι νοσοκομειο και παλι η διαγνωση κριση πανικου.κοιμηθηκα και οταν ξυπνησα ηταν πια ολα διαφορετικα.ειχα αλλαγη αντιληψης του εαυτου μου δηλαδη λιγοτερη ευστροφια,ενιωθα οτι ειχα παθει κατι σοβαρο.αρχισα να εχω αλαγες συμπεριφορας και κοινωνικες και μεσα μου αισθανομουν αλλος ανθρωπος με την κακη εννοια.αρχισα τα βραδυα και ειχα παραξενα ανεξελεγκτες εικονες στο μυαλο,κατι νερα αισθανομουν στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου να τρεχουν ενα βραδυ, αρρυθμιες,ζαλαδες,τρεμουλα ταχυκαρδιεςκωπωση και συνεχωμενη κουραση και αλαγες διαθεσης πολλες φορες στην ημερα καθε μερα,δεν μπορουσα να βγω δε μιλουσα ευκολα,κατι αλλο ενας αλλος ανθρωπος απο την μια μερα στην αλλη.πηγα σε παθολογο,μου ειπε για αγχος και κριση πανικου και αγχωδη διαταραχη.μου εδωσε αντικαταθλιπτικα τα entact.εγω του ελεγα οτι ειχα παθει εγκεφαλικο.ημουν σιγουρος.επισης ενιωθα το αριστερο μου ματι βαρυ συνεχεια και ηταν κοκκινο.20 μαιου εκανα αξονικη και δεν εδειξε κατι.ολα φυσιολογικα.εξετασεις αιματος καθαρες συκωτι νεφρα καρδια θυρεοειδης ολα τελεια.αρχισα να κανω υγειινη ζωη επινα φρουτα πολλα,εκανα γυμναστικη εκοψα εννοειται κανναβη και ποτο,σε συνδιασμο με το φαρμακο που πηρα για εννια μηνες ειδα καλυτερευση.δουλευα,ειχα αντοχες γελαγα επικοινωνουσα,κοβοντας το φαρμακο,μετα απο λιγο διαστημα,αρχισαν εμμονες,τυπου θα παθω εμφραγμα εκγεφαλικο,εναμιση μηνα ελεγα θα παθω καρδια,μουδιασματα σφαχτες αρρυθμιες ζαλαδες εντονα πολυ,μετα ελεγα το ιδιο για το συκωτι οτι εχω προβλημα.τον μαρτιο του2010 ξεκινησα ψυχολογο,για εναμιση μηνα ημουν καπως καλυτερα ομως ξαναπεσα πολυ ειδικα μετα απο ενα εμφραγμα που επαθε δικος μου ανθρωπος αλλα την σκαπουλαρε και αυτος.απο κει και περα υπαρχουν μερες που παω να τρελαθω χανω το μυαλο μου,αλλες που ειμαι καπως καλυτερα,μεχρι το καλοκαιρι που επαθα γυρω στις 20 κρισεις πανικου οπου και εξαντληθηκα τοσο πολυ,εχασα την κοινωνικοτητα μου,που ημουν το πλεον κοινωνικο ατομο στη γη,μενω σπιτι δε μπορω ευκολα να εργαστω,ειμαι μουσικος,δε νιωθω σχεδον ποτε καλα και οπως ημουν πριν,και πριν ενα μηνα πηγα σε ψυχιατρο οπου και αυτος δεν βλεπει κατι παραπανω απο υποχωνδριαση.τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω σταματησει παλι γυμναστικη και διατροφη,δε νιωθω τα ποδια μου τα αισθανομαι συνεχως μουδιασμενα,καινε και παγωνουν,ενω καθε μερα οταν ξυπναω ειτε ποδι ειτε χερι εχει μουδιασει αλλα μετα φευγει.εχω και ενοχληση στην πλατη χωρις πονο και καποια αδυναμια στα ποδια.νομιζω οτι εχω σκληρυνση παρολο που ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα απο την αξονικη που του εδειξα.μαγνητικη δεν εχω κανει.ελπιζω καποιος να ενδιαφερθει να μου πει μια γνωμη παρολο το πολυ μεγαλο κειμενο.ευχαριστω

----------


## nopanic

Κατ\'αρχην καλως ορισες και ελπιζω να μεινεις μια για παντα μακρια απο τις ουσιες και το αλκοολ που περιγραφεις.
H λογικη και μονον λεει οτι αφου οπως αναφερεις οι εξετασεις σου ολες -και ειναι και πολλες - ειναι καθαρες τοτε φαινεται οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιο παθολογικο προβλημα .
Αν κοιταξεις και σε πολλα θεματα θα βρεις πολλα παιδια εδω μεσα που εχουμε λιγο πολυ παρομοια συμπτωματα με τα δικα σου.

Η μονη παροτρυνση που μπορω να σου δωσω ειναι να μην σταματησεις την γυμναστικη , εστω και αν μειωσεις την ενταση η την διαρκεια .
Οσο για τα υπολοιπα , θα πρεπει πρωτα να κατανοησεις οτι αυτο που εχεις ειναι δημιουργημα του μυαλου , μια αντιδραση για καποιους λογους που θα πρεπει σιγα σιγα να ανακαλυψεις .
Τα φαρμακα πολλοί λεν οτι δεν ειναι αναγκαια και πιθανον για τους περισσοτερους δεν ειναι θεραπεια, αλλα βοηθημα , εμενα π.χτα xanax με εχουν βοηθησει πολλες φορες σε δυσκολες καταστασεις,αλλα δεν με εχουν κανει να ξεπερασω το προβλημα .
Θα δεις και εσυ στην περιπτωση σου τι σε βοηθαει περισσοτερο.

Προς το παρον χαλαρωσε, περιηγησου οπως σου ειπα στο φορουμ και ολα θα φτιαξουν .

----------


## VasilisA

> _Originally posted by Konstantinoss_
> Μου θύμισες εμένα μετα απο 2-3 κρίσεις πανικού, το δόντι μου πόναγε κ νόμιζα πως είχα καρκίνο, οτι να\'ναι.. μη δίνεις σημασία 
> ειναι η κλασσική αρρωστοφοβική συμπεριφορά όσων παθαίνουν κρίσεις πανικού θα σου περάσει


Πως θα του περάσει δηλαδή?
Τι είναι γρίπη?
Έλα Χρηστέ και Παναγιά

----------


## vencere

nopanic ευχαριστω για τα ενθαρυντικα σου λογια.η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω δει οντως πολλες περιπτωσεις εδω και πολυ καιρο μεσα στο forum και καποιες φορες γελουσα απο χαρα που καποιος ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα με μενα,με ανακουφιζε εννοω δεν γελουσα με οτι ειχε παθει.ναι οι ουσιες κομμενες μαχαιρι σου λεω,αφου να φανταστεις τωρα ο ψυχιατρος μου λεει:πιες και ενα ποτακι να χαλαρωσεις.ειχα φτασει στο αλλο ακρο,ενταξει ενα δυο ποτηρακια κρασι ενα σαββατο θα τα πιω.ερωτηση:ειναι η μαστιγα του αιωνα οπως λενε πολλοι επιστημονες και ερευνες,ομως γιατι οι προηγουμενες γενιες δεν ειχαν τετοιου ειδους προβληματα?απο που πηγαζει ολο αυτο?απο το υπερβολικο αγχος και ρυθμων της εποχης?αυτο δεν μπορω να κατανοησω απολυτα και δεν βρισκω λυση.το τελευταιο διαστημα που νομιζω εχω σκληρυνση εχω και ζαλαδες και ενα παραξενο μουδιασμα κατω απο το ματι και λιγο στο ανω χειλος,αδυναμια στα ποδια και καψιμο η ειναι ωρες τα ποδια μου παγωμενα η δεν τα νιωθω σε καθημερινο επιπεδο και σε συνδιασμο με την μεση που με ενοχλει χωρις πονο εναμιση μηνα και βαλε ολο αυτο,βεβαια εχω ψαξει οτι υπαρχει στο ιντερνετ για τα παντα οτι αφορα ασθενειες και ισως να ειναι ο συνεχομενος πανικος μου ολο αυτο.ομως αφου δεν φαινεται με αξονικη παρα μονο με μαγνητικη,πως μπορει να ξερει ο γιατρος και να ειναι τοσο σιγουρος οτι δεν εχω σκληρυνση?ειχα παει και σε νευρολογο πριν τον ψυχιατρο και αυτος τα ιδια βλεποντας την αξονικη μου ειπε ολα καλα.εναμιση χρονο εχω φρικαρει σε τραγικο επιπεδο.λεω γιατι σε μενα?ποτε θα φυγει αν ειναι του μυαλου μου?διαβαζω και βιβλια θετικης σκεψης,ενταξει βοηθανε αλλα οχι απολυτα.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## makrei

Καλησπερα το θεμα ειναι οτι οι περισοτεροι εδω μεσα εχουμε χιλιοπαει σε γιατρους και εχουμε κανει της εξετασεις αλλα το παλιοανχος δε λεει να μας αφησει και βρισκει χιλιοιυς τροπους να ξαναεμφανιστει,γιατι θα μου πειτε,γιατι το τροφοδοτουμε με ασχημες σκεψεις της καθημερινοτητας και ενα καρο αλλα προβληματα που εχει ο καθενας μας,απλα αυτη η χαλαρωση που λες nopanic μου την ειπε και ο ψυχιατρος που πηγα,το θεμα ειναι πως αυτο ψαχνω να βρω,χωρις τα χαπια που μου εδωσε,αν και τα περνω μισα μισα καπου καπου,και το ατιμο το ανχος ερχετε παντα τη στιγμη που νιωθεις πιο ανασφαλεις και σε βαραει και αρχιζουν ολα ταχυπαλμιες ταχυκαρδιες,ευτυχος που μου εδειξε ενα τροπο ο ψυχολογος καθομαι στο εδαφος καθιστος κουλουριαζομαι κλεινω τα ματια και σκεφτομαι κατι που μου αρεσει,σε κανα τεταρτο περναει αλλα κατω απο τη γλωσσα βαζω ενα βαλεριανα χαπακι και γλυτωνω τα χειροτερα πχ νοσοκομεια γιατρους εξετασεις για να μου πουν οτι ειμαι καλα,τα γνωστα.Υπομονη αδερφια θα βρεθει λυση αλλα αν τη βρητε εσεις νωριτερα πεστε τη και σε μενα

----------


## nopanic

Eτσι ακριβως...στην αρχη ολα ειναι πρωτογνωρα μας αιφνιδιαζουν και τρεχουμε να βρουμε τι ειναι αυτο που μας συμβαινει ..
Σιγα σιγα θα μαθεις να το ελεγχεις..Δεν ειναι ευκολο,αλλα να προσπαθεις να βαζεις την λογικη πανω απ\'ολα. Να σκεφτεσαι αφου οι εξετασεις βγηκαν καλες δεν εχεις τιποτα να φοβηθεις.Αλλωστε σου εχει ξανασυμβει και δεν επαθες τιποτα ετσι δεν ειναι?
Αυτο κανω εγω ακομη και αυτη τη στιγμη που σου γραφω για να ελεγξω τον ξαφνικο πονο αριστερα κατω απο την μασχαλη προς το στηθος.
Εχω μερικες μερες τωρα που με ποναει η πλατη - ωμοπλατη και το καταπολεμω με αυτον τον τροπο .
Πριν μερικα χρονια θα ειχα χεστει απο τον φοβο μου;)

----------


## _lydia_

Nopanic συμφωνω και εγω μαζι σου σχετικα με το οτι πλεον και εμενα δεν μου προκαλουν τρομο τα συμπτωματα( να με κανουν τρεξω στα νοσοκομεια) αλλα το πιο σημαντικο σ αυτη τη φαση ειναι οτι εδω και 2 χρονια εχω κουραστει να παλευω με διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα, να ξεπερναω το ενα και σχεδον ταυτοχρονα να εμφανιζεται το επομενο.
Π.χ η δυσπνοια που με πιανει , πλεον δεν με φοβιζει αλλα με κουραζει.
Το δυσκολοτερο για μενα δεν ειναι να ξεπερασουμε τις κρισεις αλλα να βρει ο καθενας απο εμας αλλους τροπους να εξωτερικευει το αγχος του και πανω απο ολα να καταλαβαινει τι τον αγχωνει.

----------


## nopanic

Ακριβως στην ιδια φαση ειμαι κ εγω ..Με εχει κουρασει η ολη κατασταση και ειδικα η συμπεριφορα \"χαμελέωντα\" που εχει ολη αυτη η σωματοποιηση του αγχους .
Αλλα προσπαθω ακριβως να λεω οτι το εχω ξαναδει το εργο και δεν θα κανω πισω ...οπως τωρα που με εχει τσακισει η ομωπλατη σαν να εχουν τεντωθει τα νευρα ..
Προσπαθω ,δεν τα καταφερνω παντα ,υπαρχουν στιγμες που λυγιζω και καταφευγω στο μισο xanax..ειδικα στον επαγγελματικο τομεα με εχει παει πολυ πισω ολη αυτη η ιστορια.
Δεν ειναι ευκολο,αλλα πιστευω οτι εχουμε διανυσει αρκετο δρομο και ειμαστε σε καλο σημειο για να τα παρατησουμε τωρα (ξερω οτι δεν ειπες ποτε κατι τετοιο) .
Και φυσικα αυτο εδω το φορουμ και η ανταλλαγη αποψεων με εχει βοηθησει παρα πολυ και πολυ θα ηθελα τετοιες συζητησεις να τις κανουμε και απο κοντα .πιστευω οτι θα βοηθουσαν ακομη περισσοτερο.

----------


## _lydia_

Καλα και εγω εχω τα θεματα μου με μυικους πονους και ακομα δεν εχω πειστει πώς εντεινονται τα συμπτωματα τοσο πολυ απο το αγχος!!!!αφου εδω και 4 μηνες εχω πονους στην σπονδυλικη στηλη, δεν φοβαμαι , δεν σκεφτηκα αρρωστιες, αλλα ο πονος δεν περναει και ο γιατρος μου προτεινε αντικαταθλιπτικα και λεω ελεος!!!!!
Εκει που λεω ολα καλα να η δυσπνοια, να οι πονοι, να τα σφιξιματα, να οι δυσφοριες!!!!!!!!!!!Μια βδομαδα να περασει και να μην αισθανθω κατι απο ολα αυτα!!!Ειμαι 29 και αισθανομαι 79, ουτε οι παππουδες μου τοσα!!!
Ναι και εγω συμφωνω οτι ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο, αν σκεφτω ειδικα για μενα οτι πριν απο 6 μηνες δεν μπορουσα να βγω εξω αλλα τωρα εχω τοση διαθεση και ορεξη αλλα με ολα αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικα εχω απυηδυσει!!!!
Και εννοειται οτι δεν θα τα παρατησω, ειμαι αρκετα αισιοδοξη για ενα μελλον με φυσιολογικο αγχος!!!!
Λιγο ακομα , θελω να ελπιζω!

----------


## makrei

Πριν κοιμωμουν αλλα κατι με ξυπνησε η ωρα ειναι 1 και 45 ,πεταχτηκα απο το κρεβατι εντρομος,μεσα σε δευτερολεπτα αρχισα να τρεμω, να ιδρωνω,ενας πονος αρχισε στο στομαχι μου,εκατσα στο πατωμα λυγισα τα ποδια μου εκλεισα τα ματια και σκεφτηκα κατι θετικο για μενα,εχω βαλει κατω απο τη γλωσσα μου ενα βαλεριανα χαπακι,νιωθω δυσφορια και λιγη δυσπνοια λογο διαφραγματος εβαλα dexarin στη μυτη,τωρα ειναι καλυτερα αναπνεο πιο καλα,ανοιξα τα ματια πηρα το λαπτοπ στα χερια μου και εστιαζοντας στο λαπτοπ ξεχνιεμε καπως γραφωντας live το τη μου συμβαινει τωρα.Αρχιζει και περναει η κριση, ο ιδρωτας σταματησε και το τρεμουλο στα ποδια καταπια το χαπακι μολις τωρα,αλλα ο υπνος εφυγε το νιωθω η αυπνια θα μου κανει παρεα εως το πρωι,ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα τωρα,σηκωθηκα απο το πατωμα.Αλλη μια νυχτερινη κριση εφτασε στο τελος της.Ευχαριστω που τη μοιραστιοκατε μαζι μου καλο βραδυ.( λες και ειναι συριαλ αυτο σχεδον καθε βραδυ)

----------


## makrei

Ξεχασα να πω οτι κρατησε περιπου 20 λεπτα η ολη κριση πανικου

----------


## nopanic

περασε ομως κ αυτο εχει σημασια ...αυτο να θυμασαι την επομενη φορα και θα κρατησει λιγοτερο.
:)

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by _lydia__
> ενα μελλον με φυσιολογικο αγχος!!!!


Aυτο ακριβως ειναι το ζητουμενο .Να προσπαθησουμε να αντιδρουμε φυσιολογικα στα οποιαδηποτε ερεθισματα δεχομαστε απο τριτους ή και απο τις ιδιες μας τις σκεψεις.
Να μην αντιδρουμε υπερβολικα και να μην δινουμε τοοοοσο μεγαλη σημασια σε οτι συμβαινει γυρω μας ..

Οπως εχω ξαναγραψει στο φορουμ , πρεπει να επαναπρογραμματισουμε τις αντιδρασεις συνειδητα ετσι ωστε να περασουν στο υποσυνειδητο και μηχανικα - αντανακλαστικα να αντιδρουμε χωρις τις τωρινες εξαρσεις και τις λαθος εντολες που δινει ο εγκεφαλος και κανει το σωμα να αντιδρα με αυτους τους αλλοπροσαλλους τροπους .
Και βεβαια δεν θα το βαλουμε κατω ...αυτο ελειπε :)

----------


## makrei

Αλλη μια κριση περασε και αυτη ,μεχρι την επομενη φορα,μεχρι το επομενο βραδυ,το θεμα ειναι γιατι δεν σταματανε οριστικα,πως τη προκαλω και ερχετε,δε μπορω να το καταλαβω.Τωρα που ειμαι ηρεμος θυμαμαι οτι εβλεπα ονειρο οτι ημουν στη τηνο διακοπες απο κει καταγομαι τη πιο ωραιο ονειρο απ αυτο και ξαφνικα πεταχτικα πανω, και ολα μου πανω μου ετρεμαν, τη συνεβει ξαφνικα δε μπορω να το καταλαβω

----------


## vencere

παιδια θα σας πω κατι το οποιο νομιζω οτι εχει λειτουργησει σε μενα.ακουω κλασσικη μουσικη και συγκεκριμενα μπετοβεν ο οποιος και επιστημονικα καταπολεμαει τις κρισεις πανικου.οποιος το εφαρμοσει και δει αποτελεσματα ας μου πει και μενα να σιγουρευτω.υπο φυσιολογικες συνθηκες θα με ειχε πιασει σιγουρα μεσα στις μερες που ξεκινησα δουλεια βραδυ ως μουσικος αλλα ακομα ολα καλα.επισης διαβαζω βιβλια θετικης σκεψης και πηγαινω μια φορα το μηνα σε ψυχιατρο.προσπαθω χωρις φαρμακα.ομως τους τελευταιους μηνες νιωθω,δηλαδη δε νιωθω τα ποδια μου,και τις τελευταιες δυο βδομαδες εχω μονιμη ενοχληση στη μεση.γιατι να μην ειναι σκληρυνση σκεφτομαι.υποψιν ο γιατρος με εχει διαγνωσει με υποχονδριαση.ομως δεν εχω κανει μαγνητικη..υπομονη?και σε ολους δυναμη

----------


## makrei

Κοιτα το να ακους μπετοβεν και να μη σε πιανει κριση δε το εχω ξανακουσει,μακαρι να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω,αν ειναι να μη με ξαναπιασει αυτο το πραγμα και με αντρα παω (που λεει ο λογος ) αλλα δυστιχος μεχρι τωρα το μονο που προσπαθω να μαθω ειναι να το αντιμετωπιζω, ωστε αν με βρει εξω ,γιατι μου συμβαινει παντα νυχτα, να μη γινω τουλαχιστον ρεζιλι γιατι το τελευταιο καιρο εχω κλειστη λιγο στον εαυτο μου και στο σπιτι λογο φοβιας

----------


## makrei

Αυτο που με ανησυχει πιο πολυ ειναι αυτοι οι διαφοροι πονοι που εχω διασπαρτους στο σωμα μου ,νευροπαθητικους πονους δηλ.Τωρα μου δινει κατι σουβλιες πισω στη πλατη δεξια και αριστερα στο υψος της καρδιας αναμεσα απο τη σπονδ.στηλη για λιγο ερχονται και μετα φευγουν αλλα δεν αφηνω τον εαυτο μου να ανησυχησει πιο πολυ μην παθω καμια κριση πανικου βραδιατικα.Απλα τρομαζω δεν τα εχω καταφερει ακομα να τα ελενξω ολα,μαλλον εχω γινει πολυ φοβιτσιαρης με ολα αυτα πλεον τη αλλο να πω

----------


## ioannaa

Xaxa εχει πλακα γτ εγω γνωριζω απο ψυχοσωματικους τετοιους πονους, φουλ. ολα! καρδια, πλατη, πλευρα, ποδια, χερια, κεφαλη και μην ξεχασω την δυσφορια την αισθηση κοψιμο ανασας, και ολα αυτα καθημερινα. αυτη ειναι η φυση της διαταραχης πανικου

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σε ολους σας!Ειμαι καινουρια & διαβαζοντας τις δικιες σας εμπειριες ειπα να γραψω & εγω τον δικο μου γολγοθα!Ναι,ετσι νιωθω καποιες φορες!Εδω & εναμιση χρονο εχω "θεμα" με την καρδια,δηλαδη,ξεκινησα με αρρυθμιες που ηταν πολυ ενοχλητικες & αρχισα να τρεχω σε καρδιολογους & αρρυθμιολογους,εδωσα πολλα λεφτα,εκανα πολλες εξετασεις & ολοι μου ειπαν οτι ειναι απο ανχος.Το ιδιο & η ψυχολογος που επισκεφτηκα για καποιο διαστημα(η οποια μου εκανε καλο μπορω να πω!)αλλα απο κει & περα συνεχισα μονη μου & χωρις φαρμακα(μονο για αρρυθμιες).Το παλευω πολυ,ζω την καθημερηνοτητα μου φυσιολογικα,εχω δυο παιδακια,& γενικα δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι απ τους ρυθμους της ζωης μου.Ξεχασα να πω οτι οταν ξεκινησαν ολα,γνωρισα τι θα πει "κριση πανικου",ζωντας μια εμπειρια αληθινα φρικτη!!!Να εχει τρομερο κρυο εξω & εγω να τρεμω απ τον φοβο οτι τωρα θα πεθανω,ιδρωμενη και με τρελη ταχυκαρδια,να πηγαινοερχομαι πανω κατω στο μπαλκονι στις 2 το βραδυ ......φρικτοοοοο!!!!!Αλλη μια φορα μ επιασε & απο τοτε ποτε ξανα.Για να μην σας κουραζω,οι αρρυθμιες εχουν γινει ενα με το πετσι μου,αλλα ακομα με προβληματιζουν!Το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω & λιγο καιρο(κατα περιοδους με πιανει)εχω τσιμπιματα & μυικους πονους στην καρδια & αμεσως εγκλοβιζομαι στην φρικτη σκεψη οτι ΤΩΡΑ θα πεθανω....ΤΩΡΑ!!!Το μυαλο μου καθημερινα ειναι εκει,στα συμπτωματα!Θεε μου,τι κουραστικο!!!Μπαινω στις σκεψεις οτι..."αυριο θα παω παλι κρυφα στην καρδιολογο".....αλλα μετα λεω,παλι τα ιδια ρε γαμωτο...παλι λεφτα!
"Αυτο το απαισιο,βασανιστηκο συναισθημα του φοβου,ειναι τρομερο,ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ!!!!Πιστευω βεβαια οτι εχω παλεψει πολυ με τον εαυτο μου,δηλαδη το προσπαθω πολυ,& χαιρομαι γι αυτο,αλλα οταν βλεπεις μια ομορφη κοπελα,νεα & με μια υπεροχη οικογενεια να βασανιζεται με την φοβια του θανατου,ειναι δραματικο!Ξερω οτι το καλυτερο ειναι να επισκεφτω παλι την ψυχολογο μου αλλα ειναι 60 ευρω η συνεδρια,καποια στιγμη θα το κανω αλλα το κοστος ειναι μεγαλο & δεν μπορω συνεχεια!Και σιγουρα υπαρχουν & αλλοι αλλα αυτη ηταν οτι καλυτερο μπορουσα να ειχα βρει σε αυτη την περιπτωση!Ελπιζω καποιος η καποια να μπορει να με καταλαβει,να εχει ζησει παρομοιες καταστασεις με καρδιολογικα συμπτωματα & θα ηθελα πολυ ν ακουσω τις αποψεις σας!!Σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## Sunshin

Και γω καινουρια σε αυτο το φορουμ. Τελευταια και μενα με εχουν τρελλανει οι κρισεις πανικου. Το μοναδικο που με ανησυχει ομως καποιες φορες ειναι οι ταχυπαλμιες(εφτασα 150 σε ηρεμη κατασταση χωρις να εχει συμβει κατι), και η δυσπνοια. Αντε τις ταχυπαλμιες καπως τις κοντρολαρα, την δυσπνοια ομως??Ετυχε να ειμαι και κρυολογημενη και να πονάει υπερβολικα ο λαιμος μου. Αλλα εχει στιγμες που δυσκολευομαι να αναπνευσω και εχει φορες που ξυπνω στα μεσα της νυχτας. Οταν περπαταω η κανω δουλειες δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα οταν καθομαι καποιες στιγμες δυσκολευομαι. Αυτο παιζει ρολο με το αγχος? Ειχα παει πρωτες βοηθειες και το μονο που καναν ηταν καρδιογραφημα(οπου ετσι κ αλλιως ειχα νορμαλ παλμους και τους το ειπα) και μετρηση οξυγονου που εδειχνε οκ. Αποτελεσμα? Ενα ηρεμιστικο χαπακι και σπιτι. Ειναι ολα του μυαλου μου η χρειαζεται να κανω περαιτερω εξετασεις? Να προσθεσω εχω υποθυροειδισμο αλλα παιρνω φαρμακα γι αυτο και τον ελεγχω συχνοτατα.

----------


## kosto30

το περασα πολυ ασχημα να λεω τωρα ηρθε η ωρα μου (6 τριπλεξ εκανα )αλλα ειμαι δω και γραφω και ποτε δεν ηρθε......και ουτε προκειται ειναι ολα στο μυαλο....ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να λεω ας πεθανω καλυτερα αλλα και παλι τιποτα χαχαχαχαχα οποτε μπορεσεις να πας σε ψυχολογο να μαθεις να διαχειριζεσαι το ανχος σου να βγεις απο το φαυλο κυκλο!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ναι,πολυ σωστα τα λες kosto30,ετσι ειναι & πιστευω πως ολοι εμεις γνωριζουμε οτι ΟΛΑ αυτα ειναι στο μυαλο μας αλλα την ωρα που μας πιανει(πχ εμενα ο βοβος καποιου σωματικης ενοχλησης,καρδια,)εκει με ακινητοποιει,με παγωνει σε οτι κανω & λεω...τωρα ηρθε το τελος!!!!Θεε μου ποσο μα ποσο πολυ τραγικο ειναι!!

----------


## kosto30

δοκιμασε την ωρα που σε πιανει να παιρνεις αργες αναπνοες....ακομα και να αναπνεεις μεσα σε χαρτινη σακουλα βοηθαει παρα πολυ.....η υπεοξυγονοση μπορει να εντεινει μια κριση.....

----------


## gamder11

εκτος ολων των παραπανω που τα εχω κι εγω σας εχει τυχει κυριως μετα το φαγητο να εχετε φουσκωματα και πονους στην κοιλια?
κι αυτα μ εχουν τρελανει...

----------


## makrei

gamder 11 Μετα απο αρκετο καιρο χωρις καμια κριση πανικου,πηγα και εκανα ενα τριπλεξ καρδιας το οποιο ηταν μια χαρα οποτε οι πονοι που εχω ειναι καθαρα νευροπονοι οποτε παμε παρακατω.Εκοψα το τσιγαρο εδω και 15 μηνες με αποτελεσμα να τρωω καθημερινα πιο πολυ απο τι πριν και απο 74 κιλα, ειμαι τωρα 85 με εμφανη αποτελεσματα εκανα σωσιβιο και απο 78 ποντους περιφερεια στομαχου εφτασα τους 91 ποντους και πλεον εχω φουσκωματα και πονους στη κοιλια που και που.Αρχισα να κανω διαιτα και συντομα θα παω και γυμναστηριο γιατι χρειαζετε να πεσει το σωσιβιο που εκανα γρηγορα ωστε να μην εχω στο μελλον καρδιακα προβληματα.Το θεμα μου ειναι τωρα οτι νιωθω ενα κομπο στο λαιμο και λες και εχει βαρυνει και στενεψει με αποτελεσμα να νιωθω οτι ζαλιζομαι ωρες ωρες και απορω τι με κανει να τα νιωθω ολα αυτα καθε βραδυ οταν παω να κοιμηθω και + το βαρος του στομαχου δεν μπορω να ξαπλωσω στο πλαι καθολου μονο ισια μπορω να κοιμηθω

----------

